# [wifi rt2500] probleme de configuration [abandonné]

## tdyp

et oui encore un.

probleme, je n ai pas trouver de solution dans les autres cas. voila mon probleme

]bonjour a tous

donc je reviens pour vous exposer mon probleme pour la configuration du ma carte wifi integre ralink rt2500

actuellement je suis sous windows mais je repasserais sous G. des que j aurais exposer mon probleme. ca permettra deja de placer le probleme.

donc j ai vu que sur G. il y avait ndiswrapper. j ai lu qu il permettait d utiliser les pilotes win sous linux. je l installe via emerge, recupere les fichiers, l installe se passe bien mais lorsque l on ajoute le module au noyau: un message d erreur. dmesg me mets un message mais bon j ai virer ndiswrapper, il est encore trop controversé.

ne me laissant pas abattre j ai vu qu il y avait un post traitant de l installation du wifi pour rt2500 facon gentoo... j emerge les fichiers rt2500 (il n est pas masqué pour moi )  ok, je suis la methode ok jusqu a de moment la:

```
# modprobe rt2500 ; iwconfig ra0 ; ifconfig ra0

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-120 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

ra0       Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:22:33:44:55

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Basisadresse:0x8000
```

voila ce que moi j ai:

```
# modprobe rt2500 ; iwconfig ra0 ; ifconfig ra0

ra0       no wireless extensions.

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:60:63:0D:91

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000
```

de plus ma carte ra0 n apparait que lorsque je l active:

voila ce que me donnait un ifconfig -a seul:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:D0:86:5B:A4

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2464 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2177 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2439223 (2.3 Mb)  TX bytes:230327 (224.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:7 Base address:0xe000

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-40-D0-01-00-36-CA-16-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

lorsque je fait:

```
# modprobe ra0
```

puii un ifconfig -a

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:D0:86:5B:A4

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2465 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2178 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2439593 (2.3 Mb)  TX bytes:230393 (224.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:7 Base address:0xe000

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-40-D0-01-00-36-CA-16-00-00-00-00-00-00-0 0-00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:60:63:0D:91

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4000
```

merci pour votre aideLast edited by tdyp on Sun Nov 05, 2006 10:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

j'utilise les pilotes rt2500 ... Il faut que tu rajoutes rt2500 ds le fichier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 pour un montage automatique au démarrage ensuite tu suis la doc gentoo pour une conf en dhcp ds la fichier /etc/conf.d/net ... 

                                                                                   @ +

----------

## tdyp

ok jai rajouter la ligne pour le module

maintenant une question:

a la page 85 du guide gentoo ils indiquent qu on peut a la place de remplir le fichier wireless ( comme de par hasar c est ce que j avais fait...)

donc question voila mon fichier wireless est ce que je peux le rajouter tel quel dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

fichier wireless:

```
#ma config

#choix su essid -> any pour se connecter a n importe quel essid

wlan_ra0="any"

#clef du essid

key_wlan="s:XXXXXXXXXX"

#mode de connexion auto ad hoc managed ou master

mode_ra0="auto"

#canal de communication

channel_ra0="7"

#autres commandes de configuration

iwconfig_ra0=""

iwpriv_ra0=""

sleep_scan_ra0="2"

sleep_associate_ra0="3"

associate_test_ra0="MAC"

config_wlan=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan="-t 3"

```

----------

## man in the hill

je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis !  A mon avis le système recherche ds ces deux fichiers pour configurer le réseau ...

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  ok je vais tester mais je vous avoue avoir quelques heu.... disons que je reste sceptique sur le resultat...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Il n'y a pas de soucis j'utilises aussi le pilote rt2500 et j'ai ma configuration dans /etc/conf.d/wireless et ça fonctionne.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il n'y a pas de soucis j'utilises aussi le pilote rt2500 et j'ai ma configuration dans /etc/conf.d/wireless et ça fonctionne.  

  ok je teste donc ca je revien dire ca ti suite

----------

## tdyp

bon y a visiblement un truc que je fais mal ou que je ne fait pas

premiere chose j aimerai savoir comment je sais si le fichier wireless est bien pris en compte. si je boot j ai beau faire un ifconfig -a =>ok mais un iwconfig me renvoi toujours un message qui me dit qu il n y a pas d extension pour le sans fil ou un truc comme ca.

de plus dans le guide il explique que la configuration du fichier conf.d/net implique aussi un ajout de ce fichier dans le script de demarrage par rc-update.

probleme le fichier wireless n est pas dans init.d donc aucune possibilite de l ajouter... alors comment faire????

----------

## titoucha

C'est pas ce fichier qu'il faut mettre dans le rc-update.

Il te faut créer un lien symbolique sur le script /etc/init.d/net.lo 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ra0
```

 et c'est ce lien qu'il faut ensuite déclarer avec rc-update pour le démarrage 

```
rc-update add net.ra0 default
```

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour à toi ..

 déja tente une configuration manuelle :p

rmmod rt2500

modprobe rt2500

ifconfig ra0 IPQUIVASBIEN up

route add default gw IPDETONROUTEUR

iwconfig ra0 essid "NOMDETONPOINTACCES"

et teste un ping vers ton routeur .. si c'est bon fait ta configuration comme indiqué précédemment

----------

## tdyp

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bonjour à toi ..
> 
>  déja tente une configuration manuelle :p
> 
> rmmod rt2500
> ...

   :Very Happy:  marci je teste ca tisuite!!!!!!!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  ok bon visiblement on avance un peu...

```

localhost ~ # rmmod rt2500

localhost ~ # modprobe rt2500

localhost ~ # ifconfig ra0 192.168.0.3 up

localhost ~ # route add default gw 192.168.0.1

SIOCADDRT: File exists

localhost ~ # iwconfig ra0 essid "wlan"

Cannot read[color=red] /proc/net/wireless[/color]

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device ra0 ; Invalid argument.

```

j ai regarder ce qu etait ce fichier en cherchant, mais je ne l ai pas trouver sur mon poste, doit il etre editer ou creer par un programme... la est le mystere pour moi

----------

## titoucha

Il ne faut pas chercher ce fichier car il est créer et si jamais détruit dynamiquement par le système.

Tu en est ou de ton problème car ça ma l'air un peu confus.   :Confused: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  ben je reste bloqué. en fait iwconfig me mets le meme message. je ne sais pas ou me diriger en fait. le peripherique est je pense bien installé mais pas de detection de ssid et une config incertaine... :s

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Si tu essais cela ds  /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

essid_ra0="ESSID"

channel_ra0="le canal "

```

                                                           @ +

----------

## tdyp

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Si tu essais cela ds  /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dsl pour le retard, je teste ca et reviens rendre compte

----------

## tdyp

bon j ai rentré ce que tu viens de me donner comme info:

pareil chou blanc!

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:D0:86:5B:A4

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:238 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:267 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:76099 (74.3 Kb)  TX bytes:26442 (25.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:7 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

localhost ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

ra0       no wireless extensions.

localhost ~ #

```

  :Sad:  une autre idee???

----------

## titoucha

Regarde aussi avec le programme RaConfig2500 c'est un interface graphique qui modifie le fichier /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat qui est utilisé par le module rt2500 lors de sont lancement et j'ai constaté que si celui-ci n'était pas correctement renseigné le module ne fonctionnait pas.

----------

## tdyp

voila j ai essayer de lancer RaConfig2500 et voila ce que j ai recolté:

http://img373.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1qk7.png

j ai lu dans un post qu il fallait rajouter le "&" a la fin de la commande ... ce que j ai fait... resultat:

http://img442.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2zr4.png

ps: si les photos sont trop petites dites moi je reediterai  :Wink: 

donc je pense que meme si j ai tout bien fait... en fait la carte n est meme pas installé cependant quand je fais un lshw j ai ceci:

```

*-network:0 UNCLAIMED

             description: Network controller

             product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI

             vendor: RaLink

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@00:15.0

             version: 01

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list

             resources: iomemory:d0008000-d0009fff irq:10
```

ou plus loin

```
-network:0

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI

             vendor: RaLink

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@00:15.0

             logical name: ra0

             version: 01

             serial: 00:10:60:63:0d:91

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2500 multicast=yes

             resources: iomemory:d0008000-d0009fff irq:10
```

donc le je ne sais plus trop quoi penser....  :Confused: 

----------

## titoucha

Je te donnes le contenu de mon fichier /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat

```
# Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat

# This file is a binary file and will be read on loading rt2500.o module.

# Use "vi -b RT2500STA.dat" to modify settings according to your need.

[Default]

AdhocOfdm=0

CountryRegion=0

WirelessMode=0

TXBurst=0

TurboRate=0

BGProtection=0

ShortSlot=0

TxRate=0

PSMode=CAM

SSID=XXXXXXXXXX  <---------là ton ESSID

Channel=10

DefaultKeyID=1

Key1=YYYYYYYYYYYY <------ là ta clef en hexadécimal

PSMode=CAM

ProfileID=

NetworkType=Infra

PreambleType=Long

RTSThreshold=1650799160

FragThreshold=1630680931

```

je t'ai mis les endrois ou il fallait remplir quelque chose, j'ai mis pour du WEP car je n'ai pas réussi à faire passer le WPA.

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  merci quand meme je vais tenter. mais c est dommage, je vais devoir reconfigurer mon wlan... bref je teste et je reviens dire des nouvelles. si quelqu un a tout hasard a une config pour du wpa ca serait bien urbain  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Une fois que l'interface monte tu peux facilement configurer le Wpa avec l'interface graphique.

----------

## tdyp

j avais vu sur un topic, qu une personne avait reussi a configurer son wifi en editant son fichier .dat effectivement. mais ce que j aimerais savoir c est malgré mes erreurs, l edition de ce fichier sera t il necessaire...?  :Confused:  je l espere...

----------

## titoucha

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> j avais vu sur un topic, qu une personne avait reussi a configurer son wifi en editant son fichier .dat effectivement. mais ce que j aimerais savoir c est malgré mes erreurs, l edition de ce fichier sera t il necessaire...?  je l espere...

 

Pas trop bien compris où tu veux en venir, mais oui tu peux tout à fait l'éditer ce fichier

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je te donnes le contenu de mon fichier /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat
> 
> ```
> # Copy this file to /etc/Wireless/RT2500STA/RT2500STA.dat
> 
> ...

 

j ai copier ton fichier. j ai monté l interface. j ai relancé RaConfig2500

et pareil "device driver not found"... vous savez quoi... j ai beau avoir du wifi sur ce maudit portable je reste et prefere tout de meme l ethernet... je veux bien continuer mais je pense qu a la longue je vais rester en ethernet.

----------

## titoucha

Heu question stupide, mais tu n'aurais pas un bouton pour activer le wifi et tu ne l'aurais pas déconnecté par mégarde.   :Wink: 

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Heu question stupide, mais tu n'aurais pas un bouton pour activer le wifi et tu ne l'aurais pas déconnecté par mégarde.  

   :Confused:  ben effectivement j ai une combinaison de touche: fn+f1 pour activer la carte... mais c est bon aussi sous linux ca????  :Shocked: 

----------

## titoucha

Je ne sais pas mais tu ne risques rien à essayer, sur mon portable j'ai un bouton dédié et il fonctionne sans l'os, je ne le savait pas et ça m'a valu la première fois une bonne seance d'arrachage de cheveux car la carte wifi était coupée et je ne comprennais pas pourquoi.   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas mais tu ne risques rien à essayer, sur mon portable j'ai un bouton dédié et il fonctionne sans l'os, je ne le savait pas et ça m'a valu la première fois une bonne seance d'arrachage de cheveux car la carte wifi était coupée et je ne comprennais pas pourquoi.  

 

Idem pour moi    :Very Happy:   :Wink:  !

----------

## tdyp

 :Confused:  ok j ai tenté mais pas de changement apparent...comment valider que mon wifi est bien activé. ayant un packard bell c est faineant n ont pas parut intelligent de placer un voyant qui indiquerait l etat d activation de ma carte. meme sous windows je ne le savais pas. ce qui m a tout comme toi valut moultes interrogations sur le fait de capter des ssid un jour et plus le lendemain.... bref

meme en faisant la manip suivi d un ifou iwconfig je n obtiens toujours rien. meme en relancant RaConfig2500 j ai toujours le meme message d erreur m indiquant un probleme materiel  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Après la manip de ton wifi, décharge et recharge ton module wifi avec 

```
modprobe -r rt2500

modprobe rt2500
```

 et ensuite seulement tu regarde avec iwconfig.

----------

## tdyp

j ai tenté...

```

 modprobe -r rt2500

FATAL: Module rt2500 is in use.
```

et donc forcément le iwconfig me renvoit le message suivant:

```
iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

ra0       no wireless extensions.

```

et ce que je monte l interface ra0 ou non avec ifconfig ra0 up

je reste persuadé qu il y a une chose que j ai sois mal faite, soit non faite. je ne vois pas pourquoi ca a marché avec vous et pas avec moi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Bon il faut regarder depuis le début, il faut trouver le matériel en premier.

Regardes avec ces trois commandes  lspci , lsusb, lshw  si tu arrives à voir ton wifi et mets ici que la partie qui concerne le wifi, pas tout.

Avec ça on devrait trouver ton matos et vérifier que c'est bien le bon module qu'on charge.

----------

## tdyp

voila:

```
lspci:

00:15.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

lsusb:

rien ne traitant du wifi

lshw:

*-network:0 DISABLED

             description: Ethernet interface

             product: RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI

             vendor: RaLink

             physical id: 15

             bus info: pci@00:15.0

             logical name: ra0

             version: 01

             serial: 00:10:60:63:0d:91

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical

             configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt2500 multicast=yes

             resources: iomemory:d0008000-d0009fff irq:10

```

----------

## titoucha

Ok la carte est bien présente et le module est correcte, alors ensuite que donne lsmod

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ok la carte est bien présente et le module est correcte, alors ensuite que donne lsmod

 

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt2500                142948  0
```

----------

## titoucha

Le module est chargé donc il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas, vérifie encore avec dmesg si tu n'as pas d'erreurs au chargement du module et ensuite il te faut revérifier ta config.

----------

## tdyp

 :Rolling Eyes: 

voila ce que me donne dmesg

```
 dmesg | grep rt2500

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

localhost Desktop #

```

bref ca a l air ok, mais la j avoue.... je desespere  :Sad: 

----------

## titoucha

Regardes sans utiliser grep  car il y a plusieurs lignes qui suivent le chargement du module et qui contiennent des informations importantes.

----------

## tdyp

ok voila le fichier

```

Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 Sat Jul 29 12:15:00 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037fef000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ff0000 - 0000000037ffffc0 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ffffc0 - 0000000038000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

895MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 229359

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 225263 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 38000000:c7f80000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=307 nolapic noapic apic=off noacpi acpi=off video=vesafb-tng:mtrr,wyrap,1024x768@85

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01703000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1794.114 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904584k/917436k available (2854k kernel code, 12320k reserved, 1097k data, 156k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3593.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=17966834)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff c3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+ stepping 02

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe9c84, last bus=2

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-103f claimed by ali7101 ACPI

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10b9/1573] at 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: c0000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:14.0

  IO window: 00001400-000014ff

  IO window: 00001800-000018ff

  PREFETCH window: 40000000-41ffffff

  MEM window: 42000000-43ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:19.0

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: b8000000-bfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 88000000-8fffffff

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:14.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

JFS: nTxBlock = 7068, nTxLock = 56545

SGI XFS with ACLs, no debug enabled

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MS48, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON XPRESS 200M Series)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:53ce

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c543c, set palette = c00c5476

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4 

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0x90000000, mapped to 0xf8c80000, using 6144k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

0000:00:1d.1: ttyS0 at I/O 0xe220 (irq = 11) is a 8250

0000:00:1d.1: ttyS1 at I/O 0xe228 (irq = 11) is a 8250

0000:00:1d.1: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe240 (irq = 11) is a 8250

0000:00:1d.1: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe248 (irq = 11) is a 8250

Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:1d.1: -28

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

uli526x: ULi M5261/M5263 net driver, version 0.9.3 (2005-7-29)

eth0: ULi M5263 at pci0000:00:1b.0, 00:40:d0:86:5b:a4, irq 7.

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 199

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: WDC WD800UE-22HCT0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x3aa0b4, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6650A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0000000-d00007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:14.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:14.0 [1631:c00e]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:14.0, mfunc 0x01001022, devctl 0x66

Yenta TI: socket 0000:00:14.0 no PCI interrupts. Fish. Please report.

Yenta: no PCI IRQ, CardBus support disabled for this socket.

Yenta: check your BIOS CardBus, BIOS IRQ or ACPI settings.

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0258, PCI irq 0

Socket status: 30000086

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: irq 7, io mem 0xf8001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1c.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.0: irq 5, io mem 0xf8002000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:1c.1: irq 10, io mem 0xf8003000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11rc4 (Wed Mar 22 10:27:24 2006 UTC).

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 56108 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALi M5455 with ALC655 at 0x0, irq 11

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (7167 buckets, 57336 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0040d0010036ca16]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

Adding 2008084k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008084k

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

rt2500 1.1.0 BETA3 2005/07/31 http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

uli526x: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full duplex

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

```

----------

## titoucha

Ok je vois que tu as un interface Eth0 qui est monté,  il faut que tu le stoppes pour tester ton wifi car sinon celui-ci ne va pas fonctionner.

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ok je vois que tu as un interface Eth0 qui est monté,  il faut que tu le stoppes pour tester ton wifi car sinon celui-ci ne va pas fonctionner.

  anw? sur linux le wifi et l ethernet ne cohabite pas ensemble???? ok alors je fais koi je debranche mon ethernet, ensuite je monte ra0 et apres...

explique moi un  peu les manips je debute ( je deteste le wifi   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## titoucha

C'est facile pour stopper Eth0 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop
```

 et ensuite pour redémarrer le wifi 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ra0 restart
```

 normalement ton wifi devrait redémarrer et fonctionner.

Fais bien attention quand le wifi va démarrer de bien regarder les message qu'il va afficher !

Oui le wifi et l'Eth peuvent cohabiter mais cela dépend de la configuration.

----------

## nemo13

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Regardes sans utiliser grep  car il y a plusieurs lignes qui suivent le chargement du module et qui contiennent des informations importantes.

 

bon çà ne va pas lui faire avancer le schmiblik mais pour avoir un grep un poil plus bavard :

grep -b 10 -a 5 la-chaine-cherchée

te donne les 10 lignes avant ( b : before )

.               les 5  lignes après ( a :after )

A+

( c'est pas parce qu'on est frenchy qu'on ne supporte pas un pti peu d'english   :Wink:   )

----------

## tdyp

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Regardes sans utiliser grep  car il y a plusieurs lignes qui suivent le chargement du module et qui contiennent des informations importantes. 
> 
> bon çà ne va pas lui faire avancer le schmiblik mais pour avoir un grep un poil plus bavard :
> 
> grep -b 10 -a 5 la-chaine-cherchée
> ...

   :Rolling Eyes:  mreci pour l info mais je ne comprends pas ta derniere phrase...

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  et ensuite pour redémarrer le wifi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pb je ne trouve pas le fichier net.ra0

je pense donc qu il ne se lancera pas si je lance cette commande...

en lancant un vi net.eth0 je vois que c est un script... chose que je ne pourrais editer pour le net.ra0. ma question est donc comment recuperer ce fichier (net.ra0)???

----------

## nemo13

 *tdyp wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *nemo13 wrote:*   
> 
> ( c'est pas parce qu'on est frenchy qu'on ne supporte pas un pti peu d'english    )   mreci pour l info mais je ne comprends pas ta derniere phrase...

 

Désolè c'est de la relance masquée de troll   :Rolling Eyes: 

il y a un fil, qui me semble-t-il est en train de couler, sur le thème :

 *Quote:*   

> doit-on dire the french forum ou le forum français ?

 

c'était juste pour signifier qu'on doit faire des concessions sur les apparences , tant que le fond reste!

la troisième solution ne plait bien : l'espace francophone   :Wink: 

fin du hors-sujet

----------

## titoucha

 *tdyp wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
>  et ensuite pour redémarrer le wifi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu n'as pas suivit la doc d'installation Gentoo, tout est indiqué dedans.   :Confused: 

En fait il te faut créer un lien symbolique sur net.lo qui se nomme net.ra0 

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ra0
```

 et ensuite si tu veux que le wifi se lance à chaque démarrage 

```
rc-update add net.ra0 default
```

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
>  et ensuite pour redémarrer le wifi 
> 
> ```
> ...

   :Confused:  ... desolé pour l absence re bonjour a tous 

, j ai imprimé ca je vais regarder. je reviens dire ca...

----------

## tdyp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *tdyp wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
>  et ensuite pour redémarrer le wifi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

re salut...

j ai un peu laissé tombé le wifi j y reviens un peu... titoucha tu me parle de la doc d installation Gentoo... quand je vais sur la page d accueil je lis Gentoo handbook et installation doc.sur quel lien je pourrais lire ces infos.

en attendant j ai rajouter les 2 lignes que tu m as données. lors du reboot il procede bien a la requete pour obtenir le bail dhcp puisqu il lance bien dhcpcd pour ra0, mais cela echoue. en fait en lancant l utilitaire ralink rt2500 config outre le fait de me jetter parce que je suis pas en root il me met toujours le message comme quoi il ne detecte toujours pas le pilote du materiek.... :s 

voila les dernieres news...

----------

## titoucha

Pour la documentation http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/?catid=install

Il y a beaucoup de choses intéressantes

----------

## tdyp

bon serieusement ca me gave trop cette histoire de wifi. desolé pour tous mais la franchement je me resigne. l ethernet fonctionne, comme on dit en creole :" fé bour le wifi"

j en ai trop marre du wifi je reste avec mon ethernet.

merci a tout ceux qui m ont aidé sincerement merci. 

je reviendrai pour d autres problemes  :Wink: 

----------

